# Taglib Definitionen auslagern (JSP)



## TSH (24. Apr 2007)

Ich hab hier viele JSP-Dateien mit Taglib-Definitionen. Ist es üblich, diese dann einfach in eine taglib-defs.inc auszulagern und in den Dateien zu inkludieren? Oder macht man das nicht?


----------



## Gast (25. Apr 2007)

Ist eher die Frage, ob deine Entwicklungsumgebung das unterstützt.


----------



## Marzel (28. Apr 2007)

ja das geht durch einen eintrag in der web.xml:



```
<jsp-config>
                <jsp-property-group>
                        <url-pattern>*.jsp</url-pattern>
                        <el-ignored>false</el-ignored>
                        <page-encoding>UTF-8</page-encoding>
                        <scripting-invalid>false</scripting-invalid>
                        <is-xml>false</is-xml>
                        <include-prelude>/taglibs.jsp</include-prelude>
                </jsp-property-group>
</jsp-config>
```

somit wird automatisch auf jeder jsp-Seite "taglibs.jsp" eingebunden, ohne dass du dies in der jsp explizit machen musst.


----------



## TSH (3. Mai 2007)

Danke für den Hinweis. Kann ich Eclipse dann auch beibringen, die Definitionen dort zu suchen? Sonst krieg ich leider dauernd Warnungen.


----------



## Guest (5. Mai 2007)

welches jsp plugin benutzt du denn?


----------



## Marzel (5. Mai 2007)

welches jsp plugin benutzt du denn?


----------

